# Film scanning resolution, Epson V500



## Andy Griffith

Hello, new guy here with a couple questions if you don't mind.

I have a good number of negatives, slides, prints from my father and grandfathers collection that I want to convert to digital format. I have investigated the scanning services and will likely send a good many of them out to be done. I have also purchased an epson v500 to do some of them at home. In addition to the standard 35mm negatives and slides there are a some b&w negatives, medium formats, and odd ball sized prints that I need to scan as well. I am a novice at this and could use some direction on an issue that I'm facing while trying to get started with the V500. I appoligize for the length of the post but wanted to include as much background as possible. Thanks for your patience in helping out with this issue.

I do have the electronic users manual and have read it several times but I'm still confused on the issue of resolution vs. "target size". Right now I've been trying to scan slides.

I need to decide on a strategy before I get too far into this thing. My desires for the finished scan file is as follows:

- Display on computer monitors via online storage sites, pictures included with emails etc.

- Display on large digital photo frames in the future. The one I'm looking at online is a 22" wide screen and says it dispays 1680 x 1050 resolution.

- Occasional 8x10 print and 4x6 prints.

- Ability to retouch pictures to improve them with photo editing software post scanning.

These pictures will be stored on external hard drives.

The photo editing software I have is photoshop elements.


I'm hoping that some forum members can provide some guidance with a couple of questions about this process.

1. Which file format should I use? It has the option for .jpg or tiff, and some others like .pdf etc.


2. What resolution setting should I use? It has the following options:
4800
3200
2400
1600
1200
on down to 50

The instructions say,quote:

"Before you select the scan resolution, you should consider whether you will enlarge your images before or after you scan them. Follow these guidelines.

1. You will not be enlarging the images.
If you will scan the images at 100% size or smaller and will not enlarge them later, you can accept the Resolution setting selected by Epson Scan based on your Destination setting (Home Mode only).

2. You will enlarge the images as you scan them (increase the Target Size setting).
If you will enlarge the images in Epson Scan so you can use them at a larger size, you can accept the Resolution setting selected by Epson Scan based on your Destination setting (Home Mode only).

3. You will scan the images at their original size, but then enlarge them later in an image-editing program. If you plan to enlarge your images later in an image-editing program, you need to increase the Resolution setting to retain a high image quality after enlargement. Increase the resolution by the same amount you will increase the image size. For example, if the resolution is 300 dpi (dots per inch), but you will increase the image size to 200% in an image-editing program, change the Resolution setting to 600 dpi in Epson Scan. ​Given my requirements, I want to do either number 1 or number 2. Is it better to do the enlargement during the scan process, or after the scan process with photoshop?

If the photo frame displays at 1680 X 1050, does that mean I need to scan at 2400 to get coverage? Will 2400 support 8x10 prints?


3. Target size? The scanner requires me to first select the resolution. Then hit the preview which generates a preview of the pictures.

Then, just before hitting the scan button it asks for "Target Size". It defaults to 4x6 but has options that range from:

Original
Screen resolutions up to (768x1024)
4x6
Letter
Legal
8x10
and some more

I don't understand if selecting target size is important if I've already selected a resolution. I thought selecting a higher resolution would allow for enlargement in the future if desired?

There is no option under target size for the photo frame resolution of 1680 x 1050. When I select an 8 x 10 target size with a resolution of 2400 it gives me the error message, "The target size will be set to "original" because the scale value is out of range."

In short, I'm not clear on how "target size" relates to the resolution setting and I'm unsure what I should set for the target size?

Thanks for any light you can shed on this subject.


----------



## TwoRails

The target size is what the end product can possibly be.  So, if you think most of scans will be printed 4x6 then you scan at one res, or if you will print at 8x10 then you scan at a higher res.  Side-tracking for a second, you also need to consider editing.  The higher res you scan, the better job you can do with editing.  Just think of an icon on your computer: ever blow one up?  It's built of nothing but blocks / pixels.

The problem with what you think you want isn't always what happens.  That is to say if you scan for 4x6 (not really recommended, anyway) then if you ever want something larger, you're screwed.  So if it's even remotely possible you'll want an 8x10, then scan for an 8x10.   Using that logic, then always scan for the biggest possible print you would ever need.  That also usually solves the editing issue, too.

That said, hopefully this will put it into better perspective.   The general rule of thumb (experiment to fine tune) is to scan at 300 dpi _per inch of wanted enlargement._  What that means is if your negative is one inch square (picked for easy math) and you will only make 1" prints, then scan at 300dpi.  However, if you wanted a 10" print, then you would scan at 10x300 = 3000 dpi.


----------



## Andy Griffith

Thanks for the reply, TwoRails.

When I choose 8x10 as the target it will only let me set the resolution to 1200, not any higher. Yet I can set the resolution all the way up to 6400 if I leave the "target size" at original or 4x6 at the most.

What happens if I set the resolution to 2400 and leave the target size as "original"? Can I display these on the photo frame which outputs at 1680x1050 and make 8x10 prints if so desired?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## TwoRails

Andy Griffith said:


> Thanks for the reply, TwoRails.
> 
> When I choose 8x10 as the target it will only let me set the resolution to 1200, not any higher. Yet I can set the resolution all the way up to 6400 if I leave the "target size" at original or 4x6 at the most. ...


You're welcome.  Sounds like the software is trying to make the decision for you when using 'presets' but still allowing control if left at original.



> ... What happens if I set the resolution to 2400 and leave the target size as "original"? Can I display these on the photo frame which outputs at 1680x1050 and make 8x10 prints if so desired?


That should not be a problem.  The best way is to experiment and see how well it works.  Since the frame displays at 1680x, it might look better if you can scan at that resolution, but most of the folks looking probably wont' notice a difference.


----------



## djacobox372

I always scan at the native resolution of the scanner and then automatically resize to something more manageable. 

I've done some test with my v700 and a 6400dpi scan rescaled to 2400 dpi looks better then a straight 2400 dpi scan.


----------



## Rem

djacobox372 said:


> I always scan at the native resolution of the scanner and then automatically resize to something more manageable.
> 
> I've done some test with my v700 and a 6400dpi scan rescaled to 2400 dpi looks better then a straight 2400 dpi scan.


 
these days a hard disk of 150-500 GB s not rare or big $...so I'd scan MOST "art" stuff at the max. I resell some film cameras and do pics that don't NEED to ever print big. Those I scan at a lower res. Think of the final product. I've done shots I want to become 2'x 3' and others that are gonna never be more than a 2" x4" 

I'm a big fan of Ulead PhotoImpact. Liked it with the old Microtek..like it with my new V 500. Photo Impact can't touch Photoshop if you can spend a few hours on the project, but when you want to spend 15-30 min...Photoimpact can do more-- quicker. it meshes well with the printers and scanners I've had.


----------



## andrembmb

Already use more than one year Epson V500 Photo, Excellent, quality up   to 6400 DPI optical, use it to restore old photos and he gives a show   Software Very easy to use everything in Portuguese, English for those   who can not help others, the software allows also be configured in three   levels from the simplest to the most demanding professional who want  to  control every step of the scanning, since the hp even has a good   resolution, but can not take Scanner in top quality, when it crashes the   computer, lock the scanner itself forcing it off All Epson line, are   very good, but the scanners are the same professionals, could only be   launched in Brazil found this store in Brazil with some models of Epson   at great prices, this is rare in Brazil.

http://www.maisbaratomaisbarato.com/categories/Scanners/


----------

